# sizing indirect waste receptors (IPC)



## tarrega (Dec 16, 2011)

IPC 2009 section 709.4 basically says the receptor is sized based on the dfu's of the fixtures draining into it but not less than the value of the receptor in charts 709.1 and 709.2. In chart 709.1 floor sinks have no value, and the little note only directs you back to 709.4 and 709.4.1. 709.4.1 says that clear waste receptors shall be given a value of half. 

I see no clear information here on how to size the receptor. One could use the dfu value of the fixture draining into it, but then how to account for the value of the receptor itself? My only guess would be to use table 709.2 and size it based on the trap size. 

thanks


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The min. size of the receptor is based on the DFU's. It could amount to nothing more than the pipe size as a hub drain. Or use a approved manufactured receptor with a strainer for multiple lines. The actual size is determined by what is needed for discharge lines into the receptor and to control splashing.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> The min. size of the receptor is based on the DFU's. It could amount to nothing more than the pipe size as a hub drain. Or use a approved manufactured receptor with a strainer for multiple lines. The actual size is determined by what is needed for discharge lines into the receptor and to control splashing.


i have found that this works the best. No value for the floor sink itself. But make sure youre trap DFU rating is adequate for what it recieves. The last thing you want is to rip a floor sink out after you realize it doesnt drain fast enough.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

pipe and trap size size of the receptor


----------



## tarrega (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks to all:thumbup:


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

When your particular fixture isn't listed you go by trap size to figure DFU's


----------



## SCADman (Aug 13, 2011)

I had the same question as I didn't find "floor sink" listed in the DFU chart. To add to this question, Code requires cleanouts on all (lowest level) sinks and urinals. Is a floor sink considered a sink by definition? I used the DFU chart to interpret a mop sink as a "sink," but floor sinks aren't even addressed. I am using UPC, not IPC, but I'd imagine there is not too much difference.


----------

